# Check Your Payment Statement for "5c GST component of booking fee"



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

_*Misc Payment - " 5c GST component of booking fee for xxx trips from 2017-08-01 to 2017-10-25 "*_

I've got a little bonus !

On my way to the Bank Manager now to give him the news of this windfall.


----------



## Kylar (Oct 29, 2017)

You mean the windfall of a chunk of GST from last BAS quarter that you deducted because they were taking it, that you now have to carry forward into this quarter?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Kylar said:


> You mean the windfall of a chunk of GST from last BAS quarter that you deducted because they were taking it, that you now have to carry forward into this quarter?


It appears to be 5 cents for every trip I (alledgedly) did - I haven't check the accuracy of their numbers.

It's also over 2 GST periods - _*from 2017-08-01 to 2017-10-25*_


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Uber really are clueless aren't they? I've been given these 5 cent amounts too, even though I'm claiming GST credits as well.


----------

